# What's biting near Jax/Mayport?



## GMinPA (Oct 7, 2005)

Headed to Jax for a spell shortly. What's biting in the saltwater? I won't have a fiberglass pier at my disposal, and enjoy the surf most. I'm bringing medium heavers to lightweight stuff. Thanks.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

This is the slooooow season here and there aren't many reports.The best fishing is in the creeks for reds and trout.The whiting seem to be lost.
Not knowing the area your best bet would be off the Jax pier.The sheepshead schould be here any day and the whiting,there lost.
Leave your heavers home as the big fish are gone.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Rent a kayak, hit some creeks...

www.kayakamelia.com


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Ditto on the Creeks for Reds and Flounder. Trout are closed for the Month. The Whiting are outta casting distance for now. When the weather warms a little they should be back on the beach. Along with the Puppy Drum.


----------



## GMinPA (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, guys. Had a little luck around the bridges on 105; a couple small black drum and a few whiting at Amelia Island. WOrth it for me,; hadn't had a line wet since November.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Glad to hear ya got into somethin. Winter time fishin is never easy no matter where ya are.


----------

